# Indian Doctor looking out for opportunities in South Africa



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

Hello All.

I'm Amin from India and will be shortly arriving to South Africa for my work assignment. I have a quota work permit and I'm planning to bring my wife along with me. She is a Allopatic Doctor graduated from Tamilnadu Medical University and Madras Medical College (one of the premier, under top 15 Medical Colleges in India) from Southern India last year. I have couple of questions in this regard:

1. If I can bring my wife on dependent visa is it possible for her to apply for a medical registration there ? If no then which work permit she can be in South Africa

2. I want to know what are the formalities for Indian doctors to practice in South Africa.

3. What are the steps we should take to get herself registered as private practitioner or working as a Medical Officer in any of the Private Hospitals. Are there any exams ? If not are there any service agreements with the government for getting registered as practitioner ?


Please let me know any links/source which provides complete information, as I searched the internet and the information was just limited.


Thank you so much for your effort reading or replying for my query.


Regards,
Amin


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Contact HPCSA via e-mail?



HPCSA


----------

